

HRP-4 Humanoid robot unveiled-- will sell for $300k - ericb
http://robotzeitgeist.com/2010/09/the-hrp-4-humanoid-robot-unveiled.html

======
moe
Impressive.

Still I'd have loved to see this robot actually _do_ something beyond, well,
light aerobics.

~~~
sown
I think this is targeted at people who are trying to make that happen. :)

------
markkat
This is what I looked forward to when I was 5. Finally.

~~~
sown
We're truly living in the future, now.

------
melling
It will cost 1/10 the price in 10-12 years and be a lot more functional. So
goes progress.

~~~
10ren
Only if it sells.

eg. electric cars were in production around 1900
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electric_car#1890s_to_1900s:_Ea...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electric_car#1890s_to_1900s:_Early_history)

------
ericb
This robot is skinny enough that I feel like it could be 'skinned' and made to
look almost human with just a little work.

~~~
ludwig
And then you will run into the <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uncanny_valley>

------
Tichy
Somehow the first application that comes to mind is a fashion model. Could end
anorexia, perhaps.

~~~
pontifier
The first application I thought of was robbing banks... but I guess that would
have to wait until there was more than one of these otherwise it would be
fairly obvious who did it.

~~~
pontifier
Imagine for a moment... An autonomous robot that robs banks until it has
enough money to order another copy of itself... while avoiding detection and
putting some of the money into hiring coders to improve it's code.... kind of
a cross between these 3 things: <http://www.emhsoft.com/singularity/>
[http://news.discovery.com/tech/fooled-you-robots-learn-
how-t...](http://news.discovery.com/tech/fooled-you-robots-learn-how-to-
deceive.html) <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grey_goo>

------
wyclif
It's only a matter of time before one of these kills a person.

~~~
Devilboy
The first time a robot killed a human was all the way back in 1979.

~~~
Das_Bruce
What happened?

~~~
patio11
An industrial accident at a major Japanese company close to here, if I
remember my history correctly. Someone stood somewhere they shouldn't have and
a robot crushed them.

------
Groxx
Aw, come on! You went through all that, made an awesome robot, and it doesn't
_do The Robot_?

* sigh __* we have so far to go.

